# No acceleration on freeway



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

2014 Diesel cruze

the other day, the car does not respond to the accelerator pedal. stepped on it 3 times nothing. pulled over and turned it off. Waited a few secs and it started up, everything normal after that. No codes not CEL. Took it immediately to the dealer, dealer hooks it up see no trouble codes. He says if it happens again bring it in. 

it has 36,000 miles on it. just had oil change service 3 days ago. (they reset my fuel filter accidentally (another story)) I have 10 year 160,000 mile extended bumper to bumper warranty.

Already had one O2 sensor replaced about a year ago and and ecu reprogram a couple of months ago. (Slow O2 sensor CEL) on both of those service calls


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

msav said:


> 2014 Diesel cruze
> 
> the other day, the car does not respond to the accelerator pedal. stepped on it 3 times nothing. pulled over and turned it off. Waited a few secs and it started up, everything normal after that. No codes not CEL. Took it immediately to the dealer, dealer hooks it up see no trouble codes. He says if it happens again bring it in.
> 
> ...


My dealer accidentally reset my fuel filter when I had it in for an oil change. I talked them into giving me a free fuel filter replacement next time I came back for my last free oil change.:grin: So now I'm good until 50K for my next one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

msav said:


> 2014 Diesel cruze
> 
> the other day, the car does not respond to the accelerator pedal. stepped on it 3 times nothing. pulled over and turned it off. Waited a few secs and it started up, everything normal after that. No codes not CEL. Took it immediately to the dealer, dealer hooks it up see no trouble codes. He says if it happens again bring it in.
> 
> ...


I immediately suspect they did something wrong during the oil change. Wrong/too much oil. The only thing that has reduced my power was when the DPF was full and the computer retarded boost significantly, but it also gave a message on the DIC. Check the oil level on the dipstick and confirm the oil part number to make sure it is low/mid SAPS oil. That's a starting point.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

diesel said:


> I immediately suspect they did something wrong during the oil change. Wrong/too much oil. The only thing that has reduced my power was when the DPF was full and the computer retarded boost significantly, but it also gave a message on the DIC. Check the oil level on the dipstick and confirm the oil part number to make sure it is low/mid SAPS oil. That's a starting point.


I got the message on the DIC *AND*​ a CEL.  I must be special.


----------

